# Samsung Galaxy Apollo and 3



## Artaxerxes (Jun 30, 2011)

So Carphone Warehouse is having a sale and this things going for £75 pay as you go on 3 with unlimted data access.

I know very little about phones but it seems a good deal, would like some opinions though if possible before I fork out the cash.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2011)

You could buy a San Francisco phone for £25 more and then get on a GiffGaff unlimited data/text deal with 250m for £10/month. I'd go for that.


----------



## Onket (Jun 30, 2011)

I wish I understood these sorts of posts, it's like they are in foreign language that I don't understand. 

I need a new phone. I currently pay about £20 a month and don't really want to pay any more.


----------



## Onket (Jun 30, 2011)

How does the Galaxy Apollo compare to the Samsung Wave, for example?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 30, 2011)

editor said:


> You could buy a San Francisco phone for £25 more and then get on a GiffGaff unlimited data/text deal with 250m for £10/month. I'd go for that.



GiffGaff? Is the San Fransisco a better phone?

Onket, I know how you feel I really do, I may work in tech support but phones just leave me blank and confused


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2011)

Onket said:


> How does the Galaxy Apollo compare to the Samsung Wave, for example?


Similar specs but a _much_ better screen. 
Comparison here: http://www.compare-mobile.co.uk/compare-orange-san-francisco-vs-samsung-galaxy-apollo-i5801.htm

Giffgaff is a network provider (it runs on the o2 network) but offers far more flexible deals. www.giffgaff.com


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 30, 2011)

(Above ed) wow 15quid 400mins unlim txt and web.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok, so if I were to buy a San Fransisco from Orange (using my £20 money off phone fund) and then get the phone unlocked and a giff gaff plan that looks pretty good...


----------



## Onket (Jun 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Similar specs but a _much_ better screen.
> Comparison here: http://www.compare-mobile.co.uk/compare-orange-san-francisco-vs-samsung-galaxy-apollo-i5801.htm
> 
> Giffgaff is a network provider (it runs on the o2 network) but offers far more flexible deals. www.giffgaff.com


 
Cheers for that. Part of all this is finding the time to read all the bumf/gumf/whatever the word is. 

This is the comparison I was after- http://www.compare-mobile.co.uk/compare-samsung-wave-s7230-723-vs-samsung-galaxy-apollo-i5801.htm


----------



## Onket (Jun 30, 2011)

Editor, I think I owe you a pint.

I reckon a Samsung Wave 723 (from Carphone Warehouse) with a giffgaff £15 per month deal would be perfect for me.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2011)

Onket said:


> Editor, I think I owe you a pint.


Cheers! You can get me a cheap one from the Albert if you like 



Onket said:


> I reckon a Samsung Wave 723 (from Carphone Warehouse) with a giffgaff £15 per month deal would be perfect for me.


I strongly recommend you check out the screen on first and compare it to the San Fran, just to be sure. I've got a Samsung Galaxy Mini in the house now (which is kinda similar), and it's nowhere near as good as the San Fran.


----------



## Onket (Jun 30, 2011)

Doesn't look like they're still stocking the Wave in the Brixton branch anyway. Will have to have another think......


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2011)

Ed (or anyone who knows)- Would a giffgaff sim work on an O2 phone (seeing as they use the O2 network and are part of that 'group'?

Anyone using a giffgaff sim currently? What's the service like? Their website is a bit difficult, I found.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2011)

Onket said:


> Ed (or anyone who knows)- Would a giffgaff sim work on an O2 phone (seeing as they use the O2 network and are part of that 'group'?
> 
> Anyone using a giffgaff sim currently? What's the service like? Their website is a bit difficult, I found.


Yes, so long as the phone is unlocked.  The service is the same as o2 because it's the same network.


----------



## Onket (Jul 4, 2011)

I meant without being unlocked, but I didn't say, sorry.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2011)

Onket said:


> I meant without being unlocked, but I didn't say, sorry.


You'll almost certainly have to unlock it to use it on a different network, although some network phones come unlocked.


----------



## Onket (Jul 4, 2011)

That's what I was thinking, but I was hoping not as they are part of the same group- O2 Telephonica or whatever it is.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2011)

Onket said:


> That's what I was thinking, but I was hoping not as they are part of the same group- O2 Telephonica or whatever it is.


They use the same network but they don't share SIMS. Different company.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 5, 2011)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ok, so if I were to buy a San Fransisco from Orange (using my £20 money off phone fund) and then get the phone unlocked and a giff gaff plan that looks pretty good...


Plus there are plenty of SF users / Giffgafff subscribers and threads here to walk you through any problems.


----------

